# outlook folders



## kiwi2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi

I guess I can try one question at a time. One question answered is more than none.

I recently moved my outlook files and folders to a new machine. Now they are all accounted for but out of sequence. I would like the inbox and sent folders to be at the top of the folders list on the left, easy to see and access.

They are not, they are jumbled in with the rest of the folders.

I have tried to move them but it says these folders cannot be moved.

Can I move all the others to get the ion and sent where I want? There must be an easier way?


----------



## kiwi2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

Can anyone give me a hand here? 

I am trying to move these folders around in outlook. I guess all folders have to be moved around the inbox and sent folders as it states they cannot be moved.

I tried to move another folder above one of the fixed folders but now it is indented as in added to the folder I tried to move it next to. This is not a solution.

If I right click on the folder there is an option to move folder but it does not appear to do anything. I have read about favorite folders but that does not seem to relate to all folders. 

Does anyone have the inbox and sent at the top of the folder list? It says in help that they are filed in alphabetical order but it was not the case with the last unit.


----------



## kiwi2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

I am hopeful someone can assist with this pesky problem concerning outlook 2007 that so far has remained unattended on the forum.

The computer was changed out and the previous outlook files moved to the new unit. Now they are out of sequence as compared to the previous setup. I used to have *inbox*, *junkmail* and *sent folders *at the top of the folders list. Now it says these folders cannot be moved.

I have read about favorite folders and it appears that these can be moved but it will not move the folders mentioned. The favorite help menu is lenghty and confusing, if someone has a grasp of how to move these folders around I would truly appreciate the help.

When I try to move a folder I get it indented to the right beneath another folder as a subfolder not on its own.
They are all now in alphabetical order with inbox near the bottom of the list.

To conclude I am asking for assistance to move folders so they do not end up as sub folders of an existing folder when I move them to a new location on outlook 2007.

I am also asking for assistance with favorites possibly this is how to arrange the folders in the order I prefer.


----------



## mattynufc (Jul 30, 2008)

No idea, primarily it sorts everything via alphabetical order.

You could try:
Right click Personal Folders > Properties > Check that "Automatically Generate Microsoft Exchange Views" is checked. 

It may work as these special folders can usually not be editted as they are synchronised with the Exchange Servers. Other then that I cannot find an option that will allow me to change it.


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Are you talking about mailbox folders (which receive email from the server) or personal folders? In my outlook there is a set of mailbox folders such as inbox, sent mail, deleted items, etc., and then below that set, I have a set of personal folders. In these personal folders are the ones I created, but it also has an inbox (which does not get any new email, but which I can not delete, but in which I never file any email either), sent mail, etc. The folders within both mailbox folders and personal folders are sorted alphabetically, so I have some personal folders above inbox and some below. In my mailbox folders, deleted items and drafts are before inbox, but the layout is less cluttered because there are no other folders under mailbox except the system folders.


----------



## kiwi2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

> _rbalaji wrote
> Are you talking about mailbox folders (which receive email from the server) or personal folders? In my outlook there is a set of mailbox folders such as inbox, sent mail, deleted items, etc., and then below that set, I have a set of personal folders. In these personal folders are the ones I created, but it also has an inbox (which does not get any new email, but which I can not delete, but in which I never file any email either), sent mail, etc. The folders within both mailbox folders and personal folders are sorted alphabetically, so I have some personal folders above inbox and some below. In my mailbox folders, deleted items and drafts are before inbox, but the layout is less cluttered because there are no other folders under mailbox except the system folders. _


I am talking about personel folders I guess. They are above and below the *inbox *and *sent *folders that show incoming and outgoing emails.

So what you are saying is that I shoudl be able to move all the personel folders to go below teh inbox and sent, that woud be great.

Also how do I move the personal folders around once tehy are created? It sems if I try to move an already created personal folder it will only go as a sub folder to an existing personel folder.


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

As I said, the folders under my personal folders are just sorted alphabetically with some personal folders above and some below the inbox. Reread my post more carefully. There are two sets of folders: mailbox folders and personal folders. Each of these have subfolders. Inbox and sent mail are present as subfolders in each of these folders. All subfolders within a folder (mailbox folder or personal folder) are sorted alphabetically. I know of no way to move them around out of that order.


----------



## blackmaverick (Jun 1, 2009)

I think you will find that any new folders have been put after the "Search Folders" folder. Resulting in a list in Alpha order above "Search Folders" and also below "Search Folders".

Its simple to fix this:

Close the personal folder (Right-click, Close "folder name").
Open the personal folder (File - Open - Outlook Data File)

This forces a re-sort and puts "Search Folders" at the bottom of the list.


----------

